# Potencia activa, real, media....



## nolo313 (May 21, 2008)

Hola tengo un lio con el tema de las potencias que pa qe....

Aver la duda esta en qe en los libros pone:

Potencia real= Potencia media= potencia activa= Vrms* Irms* cos (fi)

Es esto verdad?

Y ademas tambien he visto por ahi que Potencia media= (Vmedia)^2/R

y las dos formulas NO son equivalentes porque ante una tension senoidal aplicando la primera formula( P=Vrms*Irms*cos(fi)) da un valor distinto de cero y aplicando la segunda formula(P=(Vmedia)^2/R)) da 0 ya que Vmedia de una tension senoidal es 0.

AYUDADME POR FAVOR QUE ME RALLO UN MONTON CON ESTO.


----------



## luismc (May 21, 2008)

nolo313 dijo:
			
		

> Hola tengo un lio con el tema de las potencias que pa qe....
> 
> Aver la duda esta en qe en los libros pone:
> 
> ...



Totalmente cierto, y además correctamente llamada "potencia media" y no "potencia rms" que no tiene sentido físico.




			
				nolo313 dijo:
			
		

> Y ademas tambien he visto por ahi que Potencia media= (Vmedia)^2/R
> 
> y las dos formulas NO son equivalentes porque ante una tension senoidal aplicando la primera formula( P=Vrms*Irms*cos(fi)) da un valor distinto de cero y aplicando la segunda formula(P=(Vmedia)^2/R)) da 0 ya que Vmedia de una tension senoidal es 0.
> 
> AYUDADME POR FAVOR QUE ME RALLO UN MONTON CON ESTO.



Creo que esta segunda fórmula se refiere a el caso particular de que tengamos corriente continua, de ahí la expresión "Vmedia" que creo que es más apropiado para el caso de valores todos con el mismo signo, es decir, una tensión continua o pulsante.

No sé si me explico.


----------



## nolo313 (May 21, 2008)

Mira fijate en este enlace, la segunda diapositiva
http://voltio.ujaen.es/jaguilar/download/mate_docen/ficheros/pdf/ep/lecc7conver_ep_acdc_0506.pdf

ahi donde habla Peficaz es lo que nosotros cosideramos potencia media no?(al ser cargar resistiva pura cos(fi)=1) Y luego sin embargo tiene la formula de potencia media como la segunda formula que puse en mi primer post


----------



## luismc (May 21, 2008)

nolo313 dijo:
			
		

> Mira fijate en este enlace, la segunda diapositiva
> http://voltio.ujaen.es/jaguilar/download/mate_docen/ficheros/pdf/ep/lecc7conver_ep_acdc_0506.pdf
> 
> ahi donde habla Peficaz es lo que nosotros cosideramos potencia media no?(al ser cargar resistiva pura cos(fi)=1) Y luego sin embargo tiene la formula de potencia media como la segunda formula que puse en mi primer post



Bueno, estoy contigo en que el manual está bastante embarullado y pedagógicamente hablando no vale mucho que digamos, además habla de potencia eficaz que tiene tanto sentido como "potencia rms" o sea ninguno, pero bueno, la expresión 

Pmedia = (Vmed)^2 / R

Es siempre correcta puesto que Vmed solo tiene sentido para corriente continua, es decir, es un caso particular de la expresión general que incluye cos(fi).

No sé si es esto lo que preguntas.


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2008)

La confusion la tenes a causa de la terminologia usada en el apunte (bastante ambigua).


Si vos tenes una tension y una corriente (uso la nomenclatura del apunte)
V(t) = Vdc + raiz(2)*Vrms*seno(w*t)
I(t) = Idc + raiz(2)*Irms*seno(w*t+fi)

La potencia promedio en un periodo sera:
P = 1/T*Integral(V(t)*I(t)) = Vdc*Idc + Vrms*Irms

Que pasa aca? que a cada termino conviene ponerle nombre y los que eligio la catedra no son los mejores precisamente (no hay terminologia estandarizada)

Vdc e Idc  corresponden a la componente continua de la señal y es precisamente el valor medio de la señal.

raiz(2)*Vrms e raiz(2)*Irms corresponden a la amplitud de la componente alterna de la señal (aca hay solo una armonica), la catedra llama desafortunadamente a Vrms y Irms 'valor eficaz'.

Logicamente la suma de las dos es la potencia media en un periodo, teniendo en cuenta que esta es la potencia real que se transfiere seria correcto llamarla 'eficaz' si no fuera porque se confunde con los otros 'valores eficaces'.


En estos casos yo prefiero hablar de "potencia de la componente continua" y "potencia de las componentes alternas".


----------



## nolo313 (May 21, 2008)

ok gracias peña. Para resumir, aver si todo lo que digo es cierto es cierto, si no es me corregis.

tenemos entonces tres tipos de potencia:

- Potencia real=potencia media=potencia activa=Vrms*Irms*cos(fi)
solo cuando tenemos señal continua podemos decir que esta potencia es (Vdc)^2/R no?. 
Si tenemos señal continua + alterna se suman las dos potencias anteriores.

-Potencia reactiva=Q= Vrms*Irms*sen(fi)

- Potenica aparente=S=P+Qj


----------



## luismc (May 21, 2008)

nolo313 dijo:
			
		

> ok gracias peña. Para resumir, aver si todo lo que digo es cierto es cierto, si no es me corregis.
> 
> tenemos entonces tres tipos de potencia:
> 
> ...



Si (2) es un caso particular de (1) quiere decir que ya está incluido en (1) y por tanto creo que no procede esa suma.

En todo lo demás estoy de acuerdo.


----------

